# advice about strength and height



## andre178 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello, I'm new to the forum, glad this exists on the web


I'm 26, I have a Bs and I'm doing clinical research full time. It's great and all, but in the near future I would like to go to medical school. Reason being that I want more exposure to the hands on patient interaction side of health care. I am only 5'7 in height with medium frame. I also live in San Diego CA, 

my question is, would it be possible for me to be an EMT part time? has anyone run across anyone who had a full work load but did his/her EMT out of just pure desire. And is my short stature a problem for this field? I have seen a short paramedic before a long time ago, but I haven't asked him that lol.

Thanks, any insight helps out!

Andre


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 2, 2011)

You can get over the height issue. Im only 5'5" sometimes 6'6" depending on the shoes. You may have to do things differently then taller people but it's not that bad. Being shorter is actually good when you are in the back of the ambulance. I can stand straight up and not hit my head on the roof. If you have a tall partner then you two will have to work out how to carry backboards and such. Just a little time to work out the kinks and it's all good.


----------



## harryb714 (Mar 2, 2011)

firefite said:


> You can get over the height issue. *Im only 5'5" sometimes 6'6" depending on the shoes.* You may have to do things differently then taller people but it's not that bad. Being shorter is actually good when you are in the back of the ambulance. I can stand straight up and not hit my head on the roof. If you have a tall partner then you two will have to work out how to carry backboards and such. Just a little time to work out the kinks and it's all good.



Sounds like some interesting shoes...


----------



## andre178 (Mar 2, 2011)

That's really encouraging to hear that height isn't an issue. I hoped that being in San Diego, where there's a trend for leaner individuals, I'd have slightly easier time with lifting. Either way I think I need to bulk up at the gym while taking my EMT classes.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha that made me laugh. I'm 5'4 and do ok for myself lifting and moving. Upper body strength does wonders. And just so u know being an emt will probably cut your pay in half. If u want to do it for a living go for your paramedic. If its just on the side. Then EMT should be good. 

Ok now I'm gonna go find me some of those shoes


----------



## andre178 (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah I know the pay is bad, so I'm going to be the crazy dude who will do EMT P/T on the side of my full time work. My boss at work is very flexible and I can come in very early and leave early any time so I think it'll work out as long as I can find a job that will accommodate it. I will try to do both for 1-2 years max before medical school. I've always wanted to be an EMT and I'm not doing it for the money.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 2, 2011)

firefite said:


> You can get over the height issue. *Im only 5'5" sometimes 6'6" depending on the shoes.* You may have to do things differently then taller people but it's not that bad. Being shorter is actually good when you are in the back of the ambulance. I can stand straight up and not hit my head on the roof. If you have a tall partner then you two will have to work out how to carry backboards and such. Just a little time to work out the kinks and it's all good.



You have shoes that add 13 inches to your height?


----------



## systemet (Mar 2, 2011)

As long as you can lift the stretcher you're fine.  There's plenty of people shorter than that in EMS.

I did full-time undergrad studies and full-time medic together.  It was hard.  I can't imagine doing full-time grad studies at the same time.  I can't see how it would work, as research is a 60-80 hour week for most people.  But, good luck.

What are you researching?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 2, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> You have shoes that add 13 inches to your height?





harryb714 said:


> Sounds like some interesting shoes...



dang. stupid ipod. meant to be 5'6". hahaha dont think monst companies will let you wear platform shoes to work.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 2, 2011)

firefite said:


> dang. stupid ipod. meant to be 5'6". hahaha dont think monst companies will let you wear platform shoes to work.



Especially 13 inch platforms. h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 2, 2011)

hmmmm. ill have to read my companies policy about that


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 2, 2011)

andre178 said:


> That's really encouraging to hear that height isn't an issue. I hoped that being in San Diego, where there's a trend for leaner individuals, I'd have slightly easier time with lifting. Either way I think I need to bulk up at the gym while taking my EMT classes.



You're in for a shock if you think the majority of your patients are going to be leaner here. :wacko:

And once you bulk up and get in shape, maintain it. There are way too many people who get the job and lose their edge, this job has a lot of sitting and a lot of opportunity for fast food. 

I ballooned in weight after getting a job as an EMT simply because my last job was so physical. My diet was crap, but I was able to keep it off because I was basically working out for 8 hours a day. I had to pretty much change my entire lifestyle to get back in shape.


----------



## andre178 (Mar 2, 2011)

systemet said:


> As long as you can lift the stretcher you're fine.  There's plenty of people shorter than that in EMS.
> 
> I did full-time undergrad studies and full-time medic together.  It was hard.  I can't imagine doing full-time grad studies at the same time.  I can't see how it would work, as research is a 60-80 hour week for most people.  But, good luck.
> 
> What are you researching?



I'm full time clinical research in neurology, but I am not a grad student, just using my Bs for this. And my hours are varied, but I don't kill myself with it, I do about 30-35 hrs a week on average. My research is mostly in imaging, so I synthesize oxidant markers and then scan mice in the MRI/PET to observe how the brains/kidneys/livers do in certain ailments, like increased acute/chronic inflammation, reperfusion, diabetes, normal aging etc. Probably more than you cared to know


----------



## andre178 (Mar 2, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> You're in for a shock if you think the majority of your patients are going to be leaner here. :wacko:
> 
> And once you bulk up and get in shape, maintain it. There are way too many people who get the job and lose their edge, this job has a lot of sitting and a lot of opportunity for fast food.
> 
> I ballooned in weight after getting a job as an EMT simply because my last job was so physical. My diet was crap, but I was able to keep it off because I was basically working out for 8 hours a day. I had to pretty much change my entire lifestyle to get back in shape.




how much did you bulk up? stats?  I'm sure there is a forum thread on this too? And that is a shock that San Diego isn't lean cuisine.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm not really big on following stats and what not at the gym, I'm not a fitness guru like some folks on here (props if you are, that stuff just bores me). But I pretty much just work to the point where I feel good about my abilities, the shocker for me came when I had trouble getting the gurney up with one of our regulars who is about 315, whom I never had trouble lifting before.

I do a lot more cardio than I do weights. When I'm not doing cardio I do mostly body-weight excercises, pull ups, dips, push-ups, sit-ups all that jazz.   

I'm a pretty big guy I'm 6'1 and really broad in the shoulders, when I was in my best shape back in highschool while I was wrestling I was 220 and my jacket size was somewhere in the mid 50s. I shot up to super-fatty status after I started in EMS, I peaked at 275 that was in December, I'm down to 230 right now, and my gut is pretty much gone, I could still stand to lose another 20 pounds though. 

Note, don't take fitness advice from me I know I work out all wrong, but it seems to work for me, just take it all with a grain of salt.

ETA: You don't need to be super-strong to work in EMS; You can always get help moving someone, but one SHOULD be able to carry their fair share of weight with the average patient. I work with a girl who's about 5'8 and can't be more than 120lbs, I've never had any problems moving patients with her, so I wouldn't worry too much about it unless you're the type that has trouble taking the trash out


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 2, 2011)

firefite said:


> You can get over the height issue. Im only 5'5" sometimes 6'6" depending on the shoes.



Boy I'd like to see those shoes lol

I work a full time job in a field unrelated to EMS and volunteer 24-48 hours a month as a basic. I get to do all the fun stuff and very little of the tedious stuff.


----------



## andre178 (Mar 2, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Note, don't take fitness advice from me I know I work out all wrong, but it seems to work for me, just take it all with a grain of salt.
> 
> ETA: You don't need to be super-strong to work in EMS; You can always get help moving someone, but one SHOULD be able to carry their fair share of weight with the average patient. I work with a girl who's about 5'8 and can't be more than 120lbs, I've never had any problems moving patients with her, so I wouldn't worry too much about it unless you're the type that has trouble taking the trash out



That's good advice, see what works for your own body, 'cause no 2 bodies will have identical metabolisms/hormone balance/genetics/body proportion. I learned that the hard way, as I have a slight insulin resistance, cutting back on sugars in my life improved it quite a bit. h34r:





bigbaldguy said:


> Boy I'd like to see those shoes lol
> 
> I work a full time job in a field unrelated to EMS and volunteer 24-48 hours a month as a basic. I get to do all the fun stuff and very little of the tedious stuff.




That sounds amazing, volunteering in SD would be good enough for me, if I would get paid 9-12$/hr, probably icing on cake.


----------



## taylorhoss1 (Mar 6, 2011)

hi my name is taylor, i am new to the forum.
i just started my first semester in college and looking into becoming a paramedic. i also need some advice on height and strength. i am only 5'3" and weigh about 110lbs. my school said in order for me to be a paramedic i will need to be able to lift and carry 125lbs. is it phyiscally possible to be able to lift that much?


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 6, 2011)

taylorhoss1 said:


> hi my name is taylor, i am new to the forum.
> i just started my first semester in college and looking into becoming a paramedic. i also need some advice on height and strength. i am only 5'3" and weigh about 110lbs. my school said in order for me to be a paramedic i will need to be able to lift and carry 125lbs. is it phyiscally possible to be able to lift that much?



Yep.  You'll have to work at it, but you can.  It's all about the body mechanics.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 6, 2011)

taylorhoss1 said:


> my school said in order for me to be a paramedic i will need to be able to lift and carry 125lbs. is it phyiscally possible to be able to lift that much?



Are you sure they said *lift and carry*. I'm 6'4" and I'm not sure I could lift and carry 125 pounds. I know I couldn't do it safely. I know some programs have high standards but that sounds more like how much you have to be able to drag in fire fighter academy.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 6, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Are you sure they said *lift and carry. I'm 6'4" and I'm not sure I could lift and carry 125 pounds. I know I couldn't do it safely. I know some programs have high standards but that sounds more like how much you have to be able to drag in fire fighter academy.*


*

My program had us be able to lift (with a partner) 175 pound patient on a stretcher. Which the stretcher it's self is 60 pounds. 

I had an interview with a company and they said if they hire me they have me come in for a "lift test" where I need to be able to lift my half of a 250 pound patient.*


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 6, 2011)

I could see 2 people lifting a 250 pound guy on a back board but one person lifting 125 pounds sounds sounds like a bad idea. I'm sure your right they are probably talking about a two man(or woman) lift of a 250 pound patient. I didn't think about it long enough. If that's the case Taylor you shouldn't have a problem as abckidsmom said it's all about technique and mechanics. Just about everyone I work with is smaller than me and some are downright tiny but they can all handle it some no doubt better than I can.


----------



## taylorhoss1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Well I spoke to the academic advisor and they said 125 by yourself and then 250 with a partner, I go to Collin College in mckinney tx, so i'm not sure if maybe the school is stricter or not. So i'm not sure if I should go to a different school for training or not


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow I can just see myself staggering around in circles with a 125 pounds over my shoulder then falling over. 

How far do u have to carry them? Do they actually make u carry a dummy that weighs this much? I wouldn't panic. The program I went to made it sound like it was going to be super hard core navy seal/ med school intensity type stuff and it turned out to be more like sit around eating donuts/ try not to fall asleep in class type stuff. Talk to the instructor directly if you can. I have a hard time understanding how they could hold everyone to that standard that's a lot of weight. Keep in mind that schools can't discriminate based on physical issues (within reason) and they have to work with you on these issues just like they would with someone who has a disability (again within reason). Now an individual employer (like a fire department) I could see holding you to a very high standard (and they should) but I'm pretty sure a school is going to have work with you on this. Get a little more info and let me know what they say I'll be interested to hear what you find out.


----------



## Pseudonymous (Mar 6, 2011)

Doesn't sound like your height is a problem. I've seen a lot of EMTs that weren't too tall.


----------



## taylorhoss1 (Mar 7, 2011)

alright, i'm going to try to find out more information. i'm not sure what i would be lifiting, when i talked to the director of the program and the academic advisor they didn't say what i would be lifiting. the only thing they told me was  i just needed to lift that amount of weight. also when i read the application to get into the program, it said you must lift, carry, and balance 125 lbs. but i've been working out everyday and so far i can deadlift 100 lbs.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 7, 2011)

Lift and carry 125lbs is actually reasonable. If your on a two man/woman crew and you get a patient that weighs 250lbs and needs to be backboarded then you will be lifting and carrying the backboard to the gurney. And getting that exact call is highly likey if your first on scene. So TBH I think that's a good physical test for EMTs/Medics. As for your weight it's all about how you lift. Also strength but if your lifting wrong you might hurt yourself.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm 5' 7" maybe 5' 8" on a good day and 145lbs soaking wet and I have yet to run into a problem with lifting. You wanna talk about a sketchy lift, trying lifting a 200lb guy on a backboard into a rescue toboggan on a 40 degree icy slope without sliding down the hill with the gear, the patient and yourself...

Like many other people have said it's all about mechanics. Use your legs and not your back. Being small is no excuse to not be able to move weight.


----------



## taylorhoss1 (Mar 7, 2011)

So to be able to meet that requirement do I just need to workout mostly my back and legs?


----------



## harryb714 (Mar 7, 2011)

taylorhoss1 said:


> So to be able to meet that requirement do I just need to workout mostly my back and legs?



Core strength is important too


----------



## taylorhoss1 (Mar 7, 2011)

harryb714 said:


> Core strength is important too


this might sound kinda stupid but what exactly does core strength mean?


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 7, 2011)

taylorhoss1 said:


> this might sound kinda stupid but what exactly does core strength mean?



It means the muscles that hold your torso upright when your extremities are loaded.  You can work on your core through balance work, planks, pushups, L-sits, and ab work. 

Here are a bunch of core exercises:

http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/exercise_demos.asp?exercise_type=core

Careful getting into the fitness thing!  It will suck all the spare time out of your week!


----------



## taylorhoss1 (Mar 7, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> It means the muscles that hold your torso upright when your extremities are loaded.  You can work on your core through balance work, planks, pushups, L-sits, and ab work.
> 
> Here are a bunch of core exercises:
> 
> ...



Alright I'll look into those workouts, I get all my workouts from bodybuilding.com. Do you know good healthy diets? I don't need to lose weight I just need to gain weight and eat a lot heathier


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 7, 2011)

taylorhoss1 said:


> Alright I'll look into those workouts, I get all my workouts from bodybuilding.com. Do you know good healthy diets? I don't need to lose weight I just need to gain weight and eat a lot heathier



I get a lot of results through following weight watchers healthy guidelines and portion control.   Americans just eat too much.  Healthful breakfast changes everything through the day.  Today I had steel cut oats cooked with egg whites and a bag of frozen mixed berries.  2 cups of oatmeal, 5 egg whites and a 16 oz bag of mixed berries was a delicious, filling breakfast for my whole family.


----------



## taylorhoss1 (Mar 7, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I get a lot of results through following weight watchers healthy guidelines and portion control.   Americans just eat too much.  Healthful breakfast changes everything through the day.  Today I had steel cut oats cooked with egg whites and a bag of frozen mixed berries.  2 cups of oatmeal, 5 egg whites and a 16 oz bag of mixed berries was a delicious, filling breakfast for my whole family.


Okay, thank you. I'll definitely look into that, I just need to be able to stop eating so much junk food lol


----------



## taylorhoss1 (Mar 7, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Wow I can just see myself staggering around in circles with a 125 pounds over my shoulder then falling over.
> 
> How far do u have to carry them? Do they actually make u carry a dummy that weighs this much? I wouldn't panic. The program I went to made it sound like it was going to be super hard core navy seal/ med school intensity type stuff and it turned out to be more like sit around eating donuts/ try not to fall asleep in class type stuff. Talk to the instructor directly if you can. I have a hard time understanding how they could hold everyone to that standard that's a lot of weight. Keep in mind that schools can't discriminate based on physical issues (within reason) and they have to work with you on these issues just like they would with someone who has a disability (again within reason). Now an individual employer (like a fire department) I could see holding you to a very high standard (and they should) but I'm pretty sure a school is going to have work with you on this. Get a little more info and let me know what they say I'll be interested to hear what you find out.


I was finally able to speak to my academic advisor in person today, and I asked what I would be lifting. She called the director of the EMT program and the director said I could be carrying a dummy. So I'm guessing that the dummy by itself is 125 pounds. I'm applying for the EMT program this fall, so hopefully I can meet those weight requirements by the deadline.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 10, 2011)

You'll do fine


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 10, 2011)

Being short is nice. You can stand in the back of the truck and not have to cock your head to one side.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 10, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Being short is nice. You can stand in the back of the truck and not have to cock your head to one side.



I love the fact that I can do that. No need to hunch over means no back pain. Only time I have to hunch over is getting in and out of the rig. 

125lbs dummy..... Sounds like good old Rescue Randy.


----------



## mwmedic (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm 5'6" and 125lbs. AND I'm a girl. I have figured out ways around my "handicap" of being all of the above. Once you start flinging pts around for a while it gets easier. My favorite course of action is to get help whenever possible. That's not always possible but you adapt and overcome. I followed an ICU nurse that is an enormous man(6'8" and solid muscle from head to toe) on CPR chest compressions in-hospital on a 90lb woman and he had broken her sternum all the way around plus I had to grab the closest chair to stand on to reach the bed. ADAPT & OVERCOME. Big isn't always better!


----------



## mwmedic (Apr 30, 2011)

One of the Medics I work with can't drive our 4X4 truck because she can't reach the pedals.


----------



## taylorhoss1 (May 1, 2011)

mwmedic said:


> One of the Medics I work with can't drive our 4X4 truck because she can't reach the pedals.



realllyy? how tall is she? after I become an EMT I was intrested in driving the ambulence, but I can barely reach my pedals in my car. hahah.


----------



## Seite (May 5, 2011)

So in your opinion... what height does short stature become an issue? The strength is not a problem but I'm 4'10.5" and before I start looking for a job I'd like to know if there is anything to keep in mind. My EMT-B test is next month and I _really_ want to have a career in EMS but not if it means compromising my partner or the patient. Like I said the lifting is not an issue and I did very well academically but should I look for a job in a hospital as opposed to an ambulance?

Thanks!

(P.s. first post so don't be too mean... please?)


----------



## systemet (May 5, 2011)

Seite said:


> So in your opinion... what height does short stature become an issue? The strength is not a problem but I'm 4'10.5" and before I start looking for a job I'd like to know if there is anything to keep in mind. My EMT-B test is next month and I _really_ want to have a career in EMS but not if it means compromising my partner or the patient. Like I said the lifting is not an issue and I did very well academically but should I look for a job in a hospital as opposed to an ambulance?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> (P.s. first post so don't be too mean... please?)



I think it becomes an issue at the point when you can't lift.  And it's hard to say where that point is.  A couple of six foot tall 200lb men will probably be able to lift a larger amount than a couple of 5 foor 6 130lb men.  But, really, it's mostly technique.  

And when the patient does get too heavy, and this happens for everyone, there's the option to use another EMS crew to help, or enlist fire, police, or bystanders.  Many services now how bariatric trucks for the super mobidly obese.  At some point caring for extremely large individuals moves into the realm of technical rescue.

Like everyone in EMS, you have to be willing to accept that there's a small element of personal danger.  You may be at greater risk because of your smaller stature.  But, in my opinion, the vast majority of the time that physicial conflict occurs it's because a paramedic or EMT has decided to run their mouth instead of exercise some basic personal skills.


----------



## systemet (May 5, 2011)

I've got to add, as well -- lifting, carrying stuff, moving people around, are a small part of the job.  Your clinical judgment and personal skills are far, far more important.  Even to the point that you can cover for a relatively weakness in physical strength by focusing attention on being superior in these areas.


----------



## taylorhoss1 (May 5, 2011)

systemet said:


> I think it becomes an issue at the point when you can't lift.  And it's hard to say where that point is.  A couple of six foot tall 200lb men will probably be able to lift a larger amount than a couple of 5 foor 6 130lb men.  But, really, it's mostly technique.
> 
> And when the patient does get too heavy, and this happens for everyone, there's the option to use another EMS crew to help, or enlist fire, police, or bystanders.  Many services now how bariatric trucks for the super mobidly obese.  At some point caring for extremely large individuals moves into the realm of technical rescue.
> 
> Like everyone in EMS, you have to be willing to accept that there's a small element of personal danger.  You may be at greater risk because of your smaller stature.  But, in my opinion, the vast majority of the time that physicial conflict occurs it's because a paramedic or EMT has decided to run their mouth instead of exercise some basic personal skills.



i definetly agree with you. i'm only 5'3", and the skinniest girl ever, but i've been working my way up for lifiting. my emt program requires 125lb lifting, and so far i can lift around 115. but when becoming an emt, wouldn't the job be mostly lifting? since i'm so tiny, i definetly wouldn't mind having someone assist me. haha


----------

